

The rise and fall of Sony - ffn
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2012-06-01-the-rise-and-fall-of-sony-part-2

======
AlexFromBelgium
Not a single successful game console will be launched in the next 5 years. I'm
sure of it.

